# Christmas songs



## Guest (Nov 10, 2007)

Tis' the season.
Time to dig out the songbooks and learn some
tunes to play for family and friends. Of all the
songs/jingles/hymns to play/ listen to, by far the one
I enjoy the most is ELP's (I Believe in) Father Christmas.

http://www.ultimate-guitar.com/tabs/e/emerson_lake_and_palmer/father_christmas_tab.htm
http://www.lyricsdir.com/emerson-lake-and-palmer-i-believe-in-father-christmas-lyrics.html

What's on your list?


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

jazz version of white christmas, classical/jazz version of Noel, and a classical type version of "what child is this" I composed last year for two guitars.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2007)

Danny Carnahan's "Dram To Warm The Piper" is something I play nearly all season.... 

[SIZE=-1]John McCutcheon's "Christmas In The Trenches" is a must-play! 

I do "I Heard The Bells On Christmas Day" inspired by John Gorka's take on it... 

"While Roving On A Winters Night" is one I really aughta dust down... I ain't played it in forever!


[/SIZE]


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2007)

Jeff Beck's version of _Amazing Grace_
Keb' Mo's Jingle Bell Jamboree
Stu Hamm's version of _Sleigh Ride_

...and of course anything off of Universal Honey's Can't Stop Thinking About Christmas. :wink:


----------



## Renvas (May 20, 2007)

ahhh i wish i can play the guitar well enough to play Cannon...

one of my very... distant relatives come to our little family get together and plays cannon in a rock style. it seems like a very exiting christmas like song compared to other soft and jingly tunes

more of a exciting feel or mood to chrismas i supose


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

Renvas said:


> ahhh i wish i can play the guitar well enough to play Cannon...
> 
> one of my very... distant relatives come to our little family get together and plays cannon in a rock style. it seems like a very exiting christmas like song compared to other soft and jingly tunes
> 
> more of a exciting feel or mood to chrismas i supose


I hope you don't mean this:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=by8oyJztzwo


----------



## arloskay (Sep 5, 2007)

I've only been playing a few months, so the only Christmas song I can play is Jingle Bells....


----------

